# Manish Arora in Thailand/Philippines



## tuna lala (Oct 9, 2008)

Which countries will be getting this collection? I wanted to know if Thailand or Philippines will get it.


----------



## vkk013 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry to late to the party. Thailand got it. I'm not sure if we still have it now though. Now it's Ungaro, Suite Array & Holiday collection everywhere.


----------



## cocomia (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm much too late! I wanted Manish Arora as well but the MA said that the Holiday Collection will be the last for the year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope they bring it here next year-- summer, perhaps? Because the palettes seem to fit the season


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jan 20, 2009)

I've already seen Manish collection in BAngkok duty free, sub vi nam airport (correct me if I'm wrong) around 23rd dec 08


----------

